# HELP!! C&C Generals Multiplayer problem



## RenaldoCoetz (Aug 3, 2007)

I recently bought Command & Conquer Generals on PC just because me and my mate wanted to play it online. But when I click on multiplayer => online , it automatically checks for available updates and says it has to instal these updates.Then it connects and search for a file XXXX_XXXX.eng (where X are sum numbers) but throws an error message saying file does not exist. What do I do. I bought the original game brand new from Game so there shouldnt be any reason for multiplayer not to work. PLz HELP. Thx in regards.


Renaldo


----------



## carl250 (Sep 10, 2007)

RenaldoCoetz said:


> I recently bought Command & Conquer Generals on PC just because me and my mate wanted to play it online. But when I click on multiplayer => online , it automatically checks for available updates and says it has to instal these updates.Then it connects and search for a file XXXX_XXXX.eng (where X are sum numbers) but throws an error message saying file does not exist. What do I do. I bought the original game brand new from Game so there shouldnt be any reason for multiplayer not to work. PLz HELP. Thx in regards.
> 
> Renaldo


i have the same problem pal and ive been searching through forums to try and find out whats wrong but i dont know either if u find out could you let me know please if i do ill let u know


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Try downloading the latest patch for the game straight from the game's website, rather than doing it through the game.


----------



## carl250 (Sep 10, 2007)

i tried installing the patch's and it still says it needs updateing my brother's just tryed it on his computer and it did the same and when he downloaded a patch and no cd crack its allowing him to go online but i cant with generals or zero hour so im gonna try the same patch's as him and see if it works


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

C&C: Generals Patch link

Carl, just to warn you, NO CD cracks are illegal and therefore we will not help you with your questions pertaining to that.


----------

